# Strategy for Monday the 23rd of March



## pj2105 (22 March 2009)

As the US fell on Friday after a recent increases, do you think the ASX will fall between 1 and 2 % tomorrow?  As we are always a day behind the US.

In the US the Down Jones fell 122points
The S & P 500 fell 769points
The NASDAQ fell 26points
all on Friday.


----------



## Timmy (22 March 2009)

pj2105 said:


> The S & P 500 fell 769points
> 
> all on Friday.




No it didn't.


----------



## Largesse (22 March 2009)

Timmy said:


> No it didn't.




No need to lie Timmy. We all know it did.


----------



## Timmy (22 March 2009)

Largesse said:


> No need to lie Timmy. We all know it did.




Whoops.  I've been sprung ramping the S&P.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2009)

pj2105 said:


> As the US fell on Friday after a recent increases, do you think the ASX will fall between 1 and 2 % tomorrow?  As we are always a day behind the US.
> 
> In the US the Down Jones fell 122points
> The S & P 500 fell 769points
> ...




S & P fell 15.5 points, but don't let that put you off posting. It finished at 768. something I think 768.9

Its a good question.

Our market will fall for sure, somewhere between 0.1% and 10%.

gg


----------



## CanOz (22 March 2009)

Mate, the S&P did nothing of the sort. It closed at 768.5, its high was 788. Thats 20 points, or 2.5%. Considering it was Quad witching hour, and nothing like this year's bad days, it really wasn't much to be concerned about.

Besides, i thought Asia was leading the US now??

Honestly though, another sign that we're still in a bear market, if the index can't close up on a Friday.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Largesse (22 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> S & P fell 15.5 points, but don't let that put you off posting. It finished at 768. something I think 768.9
> 
> Its a good question.
> 
> ...




stop downramping sheesh


----------



## Largesse (22 March 2009)

CanOz said:


> Mate, the S&P did nothing of the sort. It closed at 768.5, its high was 788. Thats 20 points, or 2.5%. Considering it was Quad witching hour, and nothing like this year's bad days, it really wasn't much to be concerned about.
> 
> Besides, i thought Asia was leading the US now??
> 
> ...





nugget


----------



## nunthewiser (22 March 2009)

SO .largesse . whats your thoughts ? or are you here just to slag off every post made today darl ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> SO .largesse . whats your thoughts ? or are you here just to slag off every post made today darl ?




Yes largasse let your innermost thoughts rip.

gg


----------



## nizar (22 March 2009)

pj2105 said:


> *The S & P 500 fell 769points*
> The NASDAQ fell 26points
> all on Friday.




More than 100% fall?
Some sort of record surely? :


----------



## Largesse (22 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> SO .largesse . whats your thoughts ? or are you here just to slag off every post made today darl ?




its a terrible shame that jest is so difficult to convey through the internet.

all of my posts in this thread were made in a lighthearted non threatening manner.

post 1. obvious 
post 2. less obvious but pretty clear
post 3. compliment. 'nugget (of gold)'



lighten up


----------



## nunthewiser (22 March 2009)

Any thoughts on mondays strategy for traders largesse?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2009)

OK  lets stops this 

Does anyone think the XAO will end up at the end of Mondays trading ?

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (22 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> OK  lets stops this
> 
> Does anyone think the XAO will end up at the end of Mondays trading ?
> 
> gg





NO.....


----------



## sinner (22 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> OK  lets stops this
> 
> Does anyone think the XAO will end up at the end of Mondays trading ?
> 
> gg




Dunno because I don't trade the XAO but will be scalping the DAX and SP500 to with a short bias on Monday night.


----------



## Largesse (22 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Any thoughts on mondays strategy for traders largesse?




no, not really.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2009)

Does anyone think the XAO will end even steven.

gg


----------



## sammy84 (22 March 2009)

I give the XAO a chance of being up, down or even  We've had many higher mondays after a tanking in US' previous session


----------



## drsmith (22 March 2009)

It will fall initially, then rise and fluctuate around even for the remainder of the session to finish near where it started.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Does anyone think the XAO will end up at the end of Mondays trading ?
> 
> gg




No - im with u on the 0.1 > 10% range.


----------



## beamstas (22 March 2009)

Down, i hope.


----------



## cutz (22 March 2009)

pj2105 said:


> As the US fell on Friday after a recent increases, do you think the ASX will fall between 1 and 2 % tomorrow?  As we are always a day behind the US.





Ah

For what it's worth,

There's a 68% chance that the ASX200 will finish between 3413 and 3517 points tommorrow.


----------



## pj2105 (22 March 2009)

News .com is expecting it


----------



## enigmatic (23 March 2009)

Well i guess most of us were wrong including me was backing for a drop instead the market +78.1


----------



## beamstas (23 March 2009)

Just shows how predictable these markets are right now

Thanks
Brad


----------



## sinner (23 March 2009)

enigmatic said:


> Well i guess most of us were wrong including me was backing for a drop instead the market +78.1




I will still be scalping with short bias on the indices tonight.


----------



## pj2105 (23 March 2009)

lol...there you go, what do I know.  I was certain it was going to go up.


----------



## sinner (24 March 2009)

sinner said:


> I will still be scalping with short bias on the indices tonight.




Those short the DAX after the recent spike (4171 high) might like to exit immediately!


----------

